# Saturday June 14



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

I hope everyone got out and enjoyed the day yesterday. The pond was calm for a change, so we decided to make a day of it. Also, Happy Fathers Day to all the dads out there. Hope you have the very best day with your children. My son Murphy is sitting in my chair with me chewing on his ball. He is a 10 pound (Shitzu) or ever how you spell it. My number 1 best buddy. He wants to go play ball in the yard, so I better make this quick. Got to go on a 33 Freeman yesterday. Wow what a boat. Had one guy that had only fished one time, 2 that had NEVER fished, and 3 that had. Bait was plentiful in the pass, boat ran great, but the fish finder did not work well at all. Just had to pull up to the numbers, drop down and hope we got a bite. It all worked out well and God shined on us once again. Threw back as much as we kept. Lots of gags and some really big amberjack, and not to even mention the ever pest of red snapper. The mingos were huge and most were 5 to 5.4lbs on the scale at daybreak. I'm off to play ball. 

Capt. Delynn Sigler
Offshore Fishing Guide
(850)669-9100 Hm/Office
(850)758-2165 Cell


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That's a nice haul of fish Capt. ! I need to borrow those scales from Daybreak. My mingo's never can break the 3 lb barrier, Lol!.. All kidding aside, you always put your customers on some quality fish and numbers too. I'm going to have to break down and hire you, one of these days to put me on some fish. Nice report and great job, I know those people who have never fished or only fished a few time are going to think fishing is easy now..


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well ,when I win the lottery I know who my full-time captain is going to be.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Those are some stud vermillion snapper. Great trip Delynn.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow never seen Mingos that big ! Awesome job capt. As usual


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Yo Pauley, you did it!!!


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Great report and pics, glad y'all had fun


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

excellent catch Delynn. that's some nice almacos an MONGOS!!!!!


----------



## 29gallk (Dec 5, 2013)

Stud mongos! Great box of fish and congrats on the haul!


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow! Those are some stud mingos nice job captain delynn


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Your going to need a sharper knife. Hehe
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: WOW! that's a GREAT DAY FISHING :thumbup:


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Come on you know better to call a red snapper a mingo and aj's are also out of season. Very nice catch indeed.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Great haul! Those are some sure enough stud Mingos. Did y'all happen to weigh that big Almaco?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Most people would love to have their red snappers average that big, what a grade of mingos! Awesome job as usual, especially without a working bottom machine. The fish whisperer strikes again


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Very very nice haul of fish there . Awesome job Delynn.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice box of fish as usual.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments. My hats off to the guy holding the mingos. He is an animal. He never let up all day. I bet he caught 15 amberjacks and would grab another bait as fast as he could. Some of the amberjacks were over 40 and one about 60 lbs. No way I could do that. One or two and I would have been done. I ask if they wanted to move to another spot but they were catching fish and having fun. Funning how some people call Pain Fun! We did weight some of the almacos. The top 5 were all caught off the same spot and looked like brothers. 20 to 22 lbs and some change. All credit goes to God and my crew. They fished hard and made it happen, I just got to ride along. I can not believe its so calm and i'm off for two days. Someone call me with a fishing report, I need my fix. My buddy has been kidding me that now that I caught mingos, I'm all washed up and no one will want to go fishing with me anymore. I think he's right. So, I promise to not catch them anymore.  I'll stick to groupers, jacks, snappers, wahoo, tuna, and a few others. God Bless and be safe out there. 
Quick story, I was tuna fishing last year and hooked a blue about 250lbs. He was jumping and cutting a rug. Tried to give the rod to some of the people on the boat and they looked at me like I was crazy. No one would reel it in. Told me to tighten the drag or cut the line. So, thats what I did. Everyone has different taste. Billfish was not their cup of tea. I don't bash them, it just saves them for those that do like them. I like amberjacks, some do, some don't. I have a client that hates Grouper and one that does not want any Dolphin. No joke, had a huge bull and cow swim up to the boat and they want no part of them. I was shocked. I wanted them but they are the boss. We are all made a little different. I know i'm a little different. And no one needs to comment on that statement.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

One day when I grow up I wanna be like this guy! Awesome Catch Delynn!


----------



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow! What a day!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Awesome I have you info looking forward to setting up an outing with you Capt.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

That's a hefty haul right there I tell you!


----------



## capcoe (Aug 12, 2009)

*No Fish Finder*

You know you're good when you can do it blind folded. Great Haul!!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow wow


----------



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

I heard someone once say that Capt Delynn could catch a scamp out of a mudhole!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Some of the largest mingos I've seen


----------



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

Wow, I did not realize Mingos got that big! 

I thought AJ season was closed?


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Greater amberjack closed, lesser amberjack is open .


----------



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks for clarifying. I can't tell the difference unless they are right next to each other. Do you use the same tactics to target the lesser AJ you use to go after the greater AJ?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

jgraham154 said:


> Greater amberjack closed, lesser amberjack is open .


FYI all of those jacks are almacos.


----------

